# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Request] selected_language zhCN cannot be used?

## iamlg10

111.jpg222.jpg
Hello everyone, please help me,I do not know what to do.thank you all.

----------


## RNN

Rename the file data\selected_language_example.txt to selected_language.txt

----------


## iamlg10

I have already done this.Still not working

----------


## iamlg10

> Rename the file data\selected_language_example.txt to selected_language.txt


I have already done this.Still not working

----------


## RNN

That can not be changed. The selected_language only affects the text of the game, such as the name of the items,monsters,maps, etc, but not the personalized/native text of the TH, which will be English

----------


## iamlg10

> That can not be changed. The selected_language only affects the text of the game, such as the name of the items,monsters,maps, etc, but not the personalized/native text of the TH, which will be English


Ok, thank you,Your BlueLines plugin is great!

----------


## RNN

> Ok, thank you,Your BlueLines plugin is great!


Thank you  :Big Grin:

----------

